# Power Factor Correction Capacitors



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

alpha3236 said:


> Hey guys,
> I need a little help here.
> Background: I specialize in Agricultural work (deepwell & booster pumps to 500hp, Center Pivot Irrigation machinery, etc)
> Problem: The local POCO requires a Power Factor Correction Capacitor for all motor installs of 25hp and above. For the last 8 seasons they have energized installations on my word that I would install the PFCC's when I got them in. It takes generally 10-14 days to get the equipment as their are no suppliers that stock them in Idaho. The POCO has now changed their requirement to not energizing until the PFCC is installed, and as we live in a very arid climate, a farmer can have some serious crop damage.
> ...



How about Grainger they are usually fast....

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ww...er+Factor+Correction+Capacitor&N=0&sst=subset


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

alpha3236 said:


> Hey guys,
> I need a little help here.
> Background: I specialize in Agricultural work (deepwell & booster pumps to 500hp, Center Pivot Irrigation machinery, etc)
> Problem: The local POCO requires a Power Factor Correction Capacitor for all motor installs of 25hp and above. For the last 8 seasons they have energized installations on my word that I would install the PFCC's when I got them in. It takes generally 10-14 days to get the equipment as their are no suppliers that stock them in Idaho. The POCO has now changed their requirement to not energizing until the PFCC is installed, and as we live in a very arid climate, a farmer can have some serious crop damage.
> ...


Figuring your inductive reactance and offsetting it with the proper capacitive reactance should do the trick. Google capacitors.


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks but doing the math is not the issue. What I need is an outlet for a stocking distributor for a preassembled set of capacitors in a NEMA 3R enclosure. Steelman, Ronk, GE, Sqare D all make them. However, ordering for shipment from the manufacturer is very time consuming.
TRying to find a stocking wholesaler that can ship one off the shelf.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

There is a lot of them out there on alternate energy sites listed under "power management" I think I did see an add from out your way that used the smart capacitor's but I don't remember what solar site I was on.


----------

